# Revolutionary Soldier Culture flourishing in DPRK



## Avary (18 Jan 2005)

*Revolutionary Soldier Culture flourishing in DPRK*







Pyongyang, January 17 (KCNA) -- The revolutionary soldier culture created under the Songun politics of leader Kim Jong Il is pervading the whole society of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea. The servicemen of the country are leading an optimistic life full of emotion and revolutionary enthusiasm in the revolutionary soldier spirit. 

And they are keeping life environment clean and managing their life assiduously and methodically. 

With the belief that they will surely enjoy happiness in the future, they have established a revolutionary and optimistic trait of life in the whole army, overcoming unprecedented ordeals. 

It is entirely thanks to the wise leadership of Kim Jong Il that they have created a new culture suitable for the 21st century. He has said that whenever they are faced with difficulties, they should live in an optimistic way. 

When inspecting army units, he inspires the soldiers in their efforts to arrange well their posts and live in a revolutionary and militant way under the slogan "Let's Do Military Training, Study and Life in the Way of Anti-Japanese Guerrilla Army". And he has wisely guided them to play their part as pioneers in the creation of the new culture in the Songun era. 

In the course of following the revolutionary soldier culture, the workers, farmers and all other people are possessing the lofty spiritual world suitable for the Songun era.

-30-


----------



## Infanteer (18 Jan 2005)

Shouldn't this be under the "Comedy" section?


----------



## Avary (18 Jan 2005)

My friend it's real news item published by the Korean Central News Agency. I didn't make this up. Who could?


----------



## winchable (18 Jan 2005)

This "peoples republic" place sounds like a pretty sweet deal.
Anyone else in?
I only need to look at that smiling gentlemen to the right of the great leader to know wots wot.
Eh Comrades? Eh?


----------

